# Bath and grooming (in pictures)



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw mom!









Rinsing off...









Can I get my treat yet? Can I can I can I??









Pleeaaassseee?









(Next day)
Halfway done combing. Do we really have to do this side too??









Closeup of those big beautiful eyes (which will NOT be visible later!)









I'm just going to lay here and pretend this isn't happening to me...









(cont. next)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost done... mom has me wrapped in her sweater but I am still shivering. I always shiver when even just a little bit damp... mom needs to do something about that for the future...









Finally done, and dried off and oh so fluffy! I told you you wouldn't be able to see my eyes anymore 









See, not even a glimmer of eyeball is visible. I am a happy clean dog though!









Now, I get to play tug!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..poor wet little thing!! They are so pathetic during a bath aren't they?? Looks like Cey is behaving well in the sink..is that in your kitchen?? Nothing like a nice clean pooch! Cute pictures


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, poor little guy. Was bath day here yesterday and Lizzie had the same look! I was done bathing, combing and drying in an hour. I am getting better. Cey's bangs are amazing!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn just had a bath a couple of days ago too. He and Cey have very similar coloring, at least when wet, although with this color of dog, I don't think it shows up accurately in photos. Finn shivers as well. It is amazing how puny they look when wet! :biggrin1: Cute photos! It appears to me that Cey's behavior in the bath is quite a bit calmer than Finn's!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, SO sweet! Tillie does the SAME manuver of rolling up in a ball, tucking every possible body part under so I can't blow dry her! LOL
bath day is sooooooon for Tillie!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

whimsy said:


> Aww..poor wet little thing!! They are so pathetic during a bath aren't they?? Looks like Cey is behaving well in the sink..is that in your kitchen?? Nothing like a nice clean pooch! Cute pictures


Yes, that is my kitchen sink lol. He fits quite well in it; I just loop a leash loosely around his neck so that he knows he can't run away or jump out (he doesn't even try anymore if the leash is there) and he tolerates it, albeit with that pathetic expression (and him trying to catch my eye and lick me as if to say, I'm sorry mom I'll be good, please let me out!) the entire time. Only thing is, he absolutely has to have his front feet up on the edge the entire time, so, my kitchen floor and counters (as well as me) usually end up with about half an inch of water everywhere by the time I am done!



Lizzie'sMom said:


> Haha, poor little guy. Was bath day here yesterday and Lizzie had the same look! I was done bathing, combing and drying in an hour. I am getting better. Cey's bangs are amazing!!!!


Nice! I usually only do one or the other (bath/drying or grooming) on any given day, so that he is not too overwhelmed . Yea, his bangs are very 'big' aren't they .



motherslittlehelper said:


> Finn just had a bath a couple of days ago too. He and Cey have very similar coloring, at least when wet, although with this color of dog, I don't think it shows up accurately in photos. Finn shivers as well. It is amazing how puny they look when wet! :biggrin1: Cute photos! It appears to me that Cey's behavior in the bath is quite a bit calmer than Finn's!


Yes, I think Finn is just a bit darker than Cey was as a puppy (though you are right, it's hard to tell from pictures!).



TilliesMom said:


> awwwwww, SO sweet! Tillie does the SAME manuver of rolling up in a ball, tucking every possible body part under so I can't blow dry her! LOL
> bath day is sooooooon for Tillie!


Lol. Cey is quite 'nice' about it; if I pull out a leg to comb or blow dry he will let me, but, as soon as I let go, poof the leg is gone .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics Heather. Aren't you glad dogs don't bathe daily?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Daily? Bite your tongue, Dave!!! I think we're going to have bath day here tomorrow and McGee is actually better behaved than Abby!

Heather, those are great shots of Cey!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Daily??! perish the thought...


----------

